# Check wifi log...



## RicardodeFreitas (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi i was wondering is there anyway to check which device last connected to a wifi modem/ router??
i lost my phone yesterday around 4 o'clock at a family/ friends gathering. But long story short there was no internet connection at the time and place and my phones data was not available. but when a friend of mine send me a message at 7 o'clock the message had shown that it delivered but not read. and this was done with the whatsapp messaging. now i am wondering if there is anyway to check which wifi it connected to because my phone was locked and at some of the people that were there it will automatically connect. please help me because i have all my contacts/ clients in that phone


----------

